# Squonkers in Cape Town



## K_klops (25/4/17)

Hey errbody, 

Hope you are all well, 

I have a dilemma I organized my dad a wraith 80W a year ago and unfortunately he has broken it I need to organize him a new squanker, any ideas where I can pick one up in Cape Town?


----------



## Silver (25/4/17)

Hi @K_klops
Long time no see!

Let me know if you want me to move this to the "Who has stock" subforum
Then vendors can reply directly to help you out


----------



## Richelo Killian (25/4/17)

K_klops said:


> Hey errbody,
> 
> Hope you are all well,
> 
> I have a dilemma I organized my dad a wraith 80W a year ago and unfortunately he has broken it I need to organize him a new squanker, any ideas where I can pick one up in Cape Town?



I have a 2nd hand wraith, white, great condition I am willing to part with. Got a HE Squonker 

I'm in Langebaan though, but, not too far from CT 

PM me if you want some details.


----------



## K_klops (26/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @K_klops
> Long time no see!
> 
> Let me know if you want me to move this to the "Who has stock" subforum
> Then vendors can reply directly to help you out



Hey Silver 

Thank you so much that would be greatly appreciated. My apologies, I didn't think that through lol


----------



## K_klops (26/4/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> I have a 2nd hand wraith, white, great condition I am willing to part with. Got a HE Squonker
> 
> I'm in Langebaan though, but, not too far from CT
> 
> PM me if you want some details.


Hi Richelo 

Thank you for your response, 
Iv had a chat with him, and it seems he wants something different this time, thank you very much though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" @K_klops 

Vendors may now freely respond with direct help and assistance

Hope you find your squonker in CT


----------

